# what are a pair of Jeff Rowland Model 7 mono amps worth in today's $$$$?



## jdaly (May 15, 2010)

So, a friend of mine has a pair of Jeff Rowland Model 7 power amps for sale that are cosmetically and functionally in great condition. You can check out the specs here -- http://jeffrowlandgroup.com/kb/questions.php?questionid=573 and pic here -- http://jeffrowlandgroup.com/kb/getattachment.php?data=NTczfE03LWZyb250LmpwZw== (he's got black front panels vs. gold)

These amps are ¬10yrs old and sold for $10k+ back in the day. Some years ago he upgraded his system and they've been effectively collecting dust in his attic. 

Questions:

- Are they any sites where retail pricing on audio equipment like this can be obtained?
- How would you value these amps in today's dollars? What would you pay?

He's looking to get $2500 for the pair, which could be a fair price, assuming their current condition, however, I have no clue is this is a reasonable price or not.

Any pointers or tips would be welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

If you join AudiogoN, they have a bluebook section. Might be worth the $20 to subscribe to AudiogoN to see real resale info.


----------

